# Polish Open 2010



## antros (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Adam Polkowski (Jan 27, 2010)

Registration is open! http://www.kostkarubika.org/?dzial=po_rejestracja&lang=eng

I can help with accomodation and transport in Gdansk area. Regards


----------



## Brunito (Jan 27, 2010)

noooo i cant come because i will in a skicamp but i love the polish competitions it is really funny and good


----------



## r_517 (Jan 27, 2010)

i'm a lot confused about how to apply for schengen visa. i wonder if they would accept me if i just say that the reason for applying is "to attend a rubik's cube comp".


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 17, 2010)

@ r_517 , Poland is one of EU country so if you got a visa to Schengen Visa means you are welcome in Poland. 

*To all competitors... good luck and make a new record's.*, I can't wait for the result


----------



## Rama (Feb 24, 2010)

So, when is Wadowice Open? 'Round June/July?


----------



## Wojto (Feb 28, 2010)

online results
http://www.kostkarubika.org/zawody/

Michal Halczuk 5x5 single 1:08.71 and 1:15.53 avg!


----------



## antros (Mar 2, 2010)

Rama said:


> So, when is Wadowice Open? 'Round June/July?


 People from Wadowice are no longer interested in the organization of competitions. Everything has its end, also birthplace of Polish speedcubing


----------



## plechoss (Mar 2, 2010)

my best OH solve, dunno why did youtube cut the end


----------

